# SA! Jazz Horns Released by Straight Ahead Samples



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

*






A*lright everyone. After a looooonng road, a ton of work and some huge setbacks along the way, we're finally ready to release SA! Jazz Horns. We're really proud of this library and hope that you guys like it and find some good uses for it in your music.


With SA! Jazz Horns you can finally produce realistic and compelling big band, jazz horn tracks. Featuring 13 unique solo instruments and harmonized ensemble patches that authentically auto-harmonize lead lines into classic-sounding horn voicings. Jazz/pop articulations like falls, doits and bends with amazing performance legato that really swings.

http://straightaheadsamples.com/sa-jazz-horns/
*
13 Solo Instruments*

4 Trumpets (each played by different players)
– Lead Trumpet
– 2nd Trumpet
– 3rd Trumpet
– 4th Trumpet.

4 Trombones (each played by different players)
– Lead Trombone
– 2nd Trombone
– 3rd Trombone
– Bass Trombone.

5 Saxophones (each played by different players)
– Lead Alto Saxophone
– 2nd Alto Saxophone
– 1st Tenor Saxophone
– 2nd Tenor Saxophone
– Baritone Saxophone.

*Ensemble Patches*. Utilizing our “Harmonic Automation” technology, the ensemble patches create full ensemble harmonized chords/lines by only playing single-line melodies. Contains all the same articulations from the solo instruments.

Ensemble Types
– 8 Brass - Close Voicing– 4 Tpts & 4 Tbns
- 4 Trumpets - Close Voicing
- 4 Trombones - Close Voicing
– Sax Soli – 5 saxes Close
- Open Triads - Trumpets
- Open Spread Voicings - Trombones

Voicing Types – Orchestrationally well-balanced and stylistically-accurate.
– Thickened Line Voicings – used for playing melodic passages.
– Chorale Voicings – used for hits, stabs, and long pads/backgrounds.

*Features*:
– *SA Samples “Accented Legato”* – Not just a generic legato between every note. In conjunction with our recording process that captures the conditions and the way that players actually perform legato, our Accented Legato script intelligently inserts the recorded legato transitions in the appropriate places in real-time while you’re playing.
– *Our new “Harmonic Automation” + Harmonized Tutti Voicings* – For our ensemble patches, we very pleased to introduce this new concept which understands any chords you play and then allows you to play single-line melodies and SA Jazz Horns will intelligently play fully harmonized ensemble voicings. Creating a lighting fast way to create big, stylistically accurate, orchestrationally-sound, tutti horn section lines.
– *2 Microphones with mixer*. Mix/blend between a pristine U47 or a beautifully dark vintage RCA U44.

*Articulation List:*
Sustains
Vibrato Sustains
Quarters/8ths
Staccatos
Staccatissimos
Scoops (some solo instruments have "subtle" & "big" scoops, triggered by key velocity)
Falls (some solo instruments have both "subtle" and "medium" falls, triggered by key velocity)
Long Falls
Forte Pianos
Doits
Half-step Bends
Glissandos
Flops (brass only)
Turns (brass only)
Shakes (brass only)

*Total installed size = 45.7Gb*









http://straightaheadsamples.com/sa-jazz-horns/


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 13, 2015)

wow, what a pleasant surprise!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 13, 2015)

I'll take one.
Where do I buy it?
Don't.see a link


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, ha. Sorry. Here's the link.

http://straightaheadsamples.com/sa-jazz-horns/


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 13, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> I'll take one.
> Where do I buy it?
> Don't.see a link


http://straightaheadsamples.com/sa-jazz-horns/


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 13, 2015)

must.....resist....must...resist....

I have a feeling resistance will be futile and my wallet will not like me....


----------



## sourcefor (Oct 13, 2015)

So This vs Chris Hein Horns which I already have and Love.....???


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2015)

Some folks need several Strings. Then guys like me need several Horns.
Not much into vrs. others but more like what will this add.
Trumpet tone in the highest ranges.
Shakes in the solo and ensemble recordings.
The rest will blend with others with a minute difference in tuning.
Sweetness....


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats on the release guys!

I resisted this for a day. It was indeed futile, and now I have firmly pulled the trigger. Sorry wallet!

Now that it's out there, are you considering doing an expansion with mutes?


----------



## sinkd (Oct 14, 2015)

Guy will be all over this! Very nice product--I'm sure I will picking this up.

--DS


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 14, 2015)

question for Straight Ahead, were the voicings in the thickened-line patches recorded that way? or is there some fancy poly-legato, auto-harmonizer scripting going on? 

In other words, in playing the thickened line voicings, is Kontakt playing back recorded chords or is it pulling from samples of the solo instruments?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 14, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> question for Straight Ahead, were the voicings in the thickened-line patches recorded that way? or is there some fancy poly-legato, auto-harmonizer scripting going on?
> 
> In other words, in playing the thickened line voicings, is Kontakt playing back recorded chords or is it pulling from samples of the solo instruments?



The chords are "baked-in." All the voicings+articulations are prerecorded. The lead player remains solo to allow for flexibility, but the rest of the notes are 1 audio file.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 14, 2015)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Now that it's out there, are you considering doing an expansion with mutes?



Yes, we've already been working on a plan and some ideas for how best to deal with mutes. We want to do it right.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 14, 2015)

> The chords are "baked-in." All the voicings+articulations are prerecorded. The lead player remains solo to allow for flexibility, but the rest of the notes are 1 audio file.



Excellent! thanks so much.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey all, we were getting a few questions, so I added some bits of information in the original post. Here too, for those interested.

Total installed size = 45.7 Gb

Articulation List:
Sustains
Vibrato Sustains
Quarters/8ths
Staccatos
Staccatissimos
Scoops (some solo instruments have "subtle" & "big" scoops, triggered by key velocity)
Falls (some solo instruments have both "subtle" and "medium" falls, triggered by key velocity)
Long Falls
Forte Pianos
Doits
Half-step Bends
Glissandos
Flops (brass only)
Turns (brass only)
Shakes (brass only)


----------



## ClefferNotes (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats guys, this sounds absolutely superb!


----------



## matolen (Oct 14, 2015)

I feel this is how all brass libraries should go: individual instruments with diff players. Kudos for going in this direction.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 15, 2015)

ClefferNotes said:


> Congrats guys, this sounds absolutely superb!


Thanks so much.



matolen said:


> I feel this is how all brass libraries should go: individual instruments with diff players. Kudos for going in this direction.


Yes, for us, it was the only way to achieve what we were going for. When you hear the 3/4 Trumpets in unison patch it all makes sense.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 15, 2015)

Including demos of ballad-playing with a couple of solo instruments. As you guys know, getting these kind of nuanced jazz phrases with a solo instrument like this is indeed tricky. We think SA! Jazz Horns does a pretty nice job.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Oct 15, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Including demos of ballad-playing with a couple of solo instruments. As you guys know, getting these kind of nuanced jazz phrases with a solo instrument like this is indeed tricky. We think SA! Jazz Horns does a pretty nice job.




Wow, those solo instrument demos sound great in particular. I might have to take a second look at this after all!


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 15, 2015)

yep, this library sounds really lovely. Especially love that you can hear the key clicks on the saxes. 

Think I might have to pick this up!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 19, 2015)

Just played around with this for the first time. Wow. Sounds lovely, and will definitely bring a great deal more realism to my big band mockups. Well done guys - lots of stuff to love right from the get go!

I do however have problems with the chord tracking that seems somewhat unreliable. Sometimes it doesn't track chord changes for a while, and often it fails to recognize a simple minor chord in simple root position.
Is this something you are aware of / in the process of patching?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 19, 2015)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Just played around with this for the first time. Wow. Sounds lovely, and will definitely bring a great deal more realism to my big band mockups. Well done guys - lots of stuff to love right from the get go!



Thanks Rasmus. 



Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I do however have problems with the chord tracking that seems somewhat unreliable. Sometimes it doesn't track chord changes for a while, and often it fails to recognize a simple minor chord in simple root position.
> Is this something you are aware of / in the process of patching?



Yes. We are aware of it. It seems to be a bit sticky in general. We are working on that, and a long list of other little bugs, for a 1.1 As well as, making a walkthrough vid, of some little practices that help keep the chord automation in sync with the melodic phrase you're working with. 

We're very much thinking of this as a living library. We'll still be tweaking it and improving it into the future so it can be the best library possible.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks great. When does the into pricing end? Thanks.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 19, 2015)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> We are working on that, and a long list of other little bugs, for a 1.1 As well as, making a walkthrough vid, of some little practices that help keep the chord automation in sync with the melodic phrase you're working with.
> 
> We're very much thinking of this as a living library. We'll still be tweaking it and improving it into the future so it can be the best library possible.



Great to hear. I'm really looking forward to putting this to good use. So far it's very inspiring. 

One little additional wish: Repeated notes are a little obvious in the harmonised sections. Although you probably have the raw materials for it, additional round robins would make a big size increase. So how about implementing a little fake neighbour borrowing round robin feature? I don't know if it would sound too "processed" given your sample intervals, but it would be nice to have as a switchable option.


----------



## matolen (Oct 19, 2015)

Will there be a mutes add-on/update/Vol. 2 etc.?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 22, 2015)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Great to hear. I'm really looking forward to putting this to good use. So far it's very inspiring.
> 
> One little additional wish: Repeated notes are a little obvious in the harmonised sections. Although you probably have the raw materials for it, additional round robins would make a big size increase. So how about implementing a little fake neighbour borrowing round robin feature? I don't know if it would sound too "processed" given your sample intervals, but it would be nice to have as a switchable option.



no promises, but we're trying it out as we type.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 22, 2015)

matolen said:


> Will there be a mutes add-on/update/Vol. 2 etc.?



it's definitely on the horizon.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Oct 22, 2015)

Mike Connelly said:


> Looks great. When does the into pricing end? Thanks.


you still have some time. we'll post as the sale is getting close to ending.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 22, 2015)

I played around with it some more today, and it actually seems like it's more the top lead voice that needs variations for repeated lines. In a thickened line, that would probably be enough to give the illusion that even the rest of the voices have round robins.

Thanks for trying it out!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,
The update is done and all previous owners of SA! Jazz Horns have just received an email with a link to the update. 

SA! Jazz Horns Update List

New Features:

- *Round-robin added to Harmonized Chord patches*. User-selectable number of additional RR's.

- *Approach Chord Menu*. In the Harmonized Chord patches, user can now select the kind of approach chords that are triggered when playing non-diatonic notes. Options are Diminished, Dominant, Chromatic or Suggested. "Suggested" approaches are the most stylistically appropriate combination of all 3.

- *Different Passing Tones*. Now recognizes and plays different voicings if you're approaching from above or below the note.

- *Rebuilt Chord Recognition Script*. New chord recognition script is a dramatic improvement over the original. 

- *Added chord types. *Now recognizes more 5-note chords.


Bug Fixes:

*- Various Solo Instrument Fixes*

- Missing RR's upon first loading 

- "Leap Accent" state restores when re-opening project

- "Shakes" crossfades

- "Flops" volume

- Tenor 2 - monophonic

- Various instruments - Sustains/Quarters problem w/ Dynamic Crossfades on

- Various volumes, crossfades, balancing 


*- Various Ensemble Chord Instrument Fixes*

- Diminished chords sticking

- Range of trombone chord notes

- "Turns" in Tpts Close

- Various chord graphic fixes

- "Sus-Change" keyswitch, correct velocity

- Fixed unisons "Temporary Articulation"

- Volume of Chord Audition more balanced

- Various volumes, crossfades, balancing


----------



## bbrylow (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been trying to contact support for some time to find out how to add SA Horns to a bundle with instruments I already own. Can someone tell me how?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2016)

Now I can buy this.
Always loved the sounds and quality of recording.

Thanks...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 21, 2016)

Fantastic chord/harmonies script.
High trumpet kicks ass now.

Thanks so much for this gem.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Feb 28, 2017)

What's up with the demos? On the website (and soundcloud) no audio demos for the horns. And there are a few youtube video demos but they're all private.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 28, 2017)

Mike Connelly said:


> What's up with the demos? On the website (and soundcloud) no audio demos for the horns. And there are a few youtube video demos but they're all private.


The product is now by Impact Soundworks. They have recently done a major update.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Mar 2, 2017)

Mike Connelly said:


> What's up with the demos? On the website (and soundcloud) no audio demos for the horns. And there are a few youtube video demos but they're all private.



http://vi-control.net/community/thr...y-impact-soundworks-demos-video-inside.59722/


----------

